# Brother/Sister Litter



## Britta (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello, 
I am going to get a kitten in about two weeks. The owners aren't sure whether or not the Momma cat's brother is the father of the kittens. Both cats are grey tigers, while only two of the 5 kittens are tigers, the other 3 are black. 
IF the parents are siblings, can/will there be problems with the kittens? 
Britta


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

The thing with inbreeding is the weaknesses of the cats are doubled, but the strengths are doubled too. So if the cats have a hereditary predisposition to have deformities and a long life span for example, its twice as likely the kittens will have deformities but live a long time (so long as the deformities are not the kind that cause premature death).

The real problems with inbreeding happen when it happens again and again and again, as the bloodline continually has no new qualities added to it the 'bad' qualities it has are multiplied exponentially to the point the 'good' qualities really don't matter.

In your situation I don't think it would be a problem, but i'd get the two vet checked after you get them just to be sure. Good Luck!


----------



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

*I've asked the same question.*

I just made a post asking basically the same question and then I found this one. From what I read here, I take it that the "first" time around it might be OK, but it would really be interesting to learn more.

Dutchman


----------

